# mackie 24x4 VLZ-PRO operation meter problem



## chitek (Jun 21, 2005)

I hope someone can give me an answer to this

I just noticed it a little while ago and I don't know what it is. I have a signal coming in on track one and two. the light on the two tracks comes on and off but the level meter is not showing anything. If I solo the two tracks the meter works. I have no idea what is up. Someone help. 
P.S. I tried it on a couple of other tracks and it does the same thing. Also, the tracks are assigned to L-R.


----------



## avkid (Jun 21, 2005)

You might want to try the Mackie forums at:
http://forums.mackie.com/scripts/forum/ultimatebb.cgi


----------



## inspector_gizmo (Jun 21, 2005)

You may want to check to see whether or not the tape return to main mix or tape return to control room button is engaged. I never use this button on my 32/4 VLZ-PRO at the theatre, but from just browsing through the user manual, it appears as if these buttons would change the input source for the VU meters. In addition to the tape return, if your Rude Solo Light is flashing, then my guess would be that one of the Sub or Aux solo buttons has been pressed, and is causing your trouble. I hope this advice helps, if not, post back and I'll see if I can think of something else.


----------



## Mayhem (Jun 21, 2005)

Have a look to see if there is a PFL (pre fade level) button for the channels and see if this is causing your problem.

Whilst I don't own a Mackie, all the other desks that I have used have had a PFL assignment to the meter.


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Jun 21, 2005)

If the PFL is on, there should be a light blinking below the meters. At least that's how it is with ours.


----------



## The_Guest (Jun 21, 2005)

AVGuyAndy said:


> If the PFL is on, there should be a light blinking below the meters. At least that's how it is with ours.



Correct, mackie refers to it as the "rude-solo light".


----------



## Mayhem (Jun 21, 2005)

The_Guest said:


> Correct, mackie refers to it as the "rude-solo light".



Of course, how silly of me – I should have been able to work that out from Mackie’s delightfully insightful naming for their PFL

I can't fathom out why some companies have to go against what is universally accepted and come up with their own terms.

Can’t wait to learn what they refer to woofers as!

Note that this is not a swipe at The_Guest for pointing this out. It is just a swipe in general and companies that like to make things more difficult than they need to be.


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Jun 21, 2005)

On our mackie board it has them maked both ways:

[ ]
Solo
PFL

What's the point? On the older Yamaha boards PFL is called "cue."


----------



## Mayhem (Jun 21, 2005)

From what I remember - Cue differed from PFL in that it only isolated the channel without giving you any indication of the pre faded level.

Coould be wrong - but I know that is how it works on my Jand JM5


----------



## chitek (Jun 22, 2005)

Sorry guys but I think there is something wrong with the unit. When I used to turn it on the operation level lights used to come on half way and back down. It does not do that anymore but what does happen is that the signal light on stereo track 21-22 stays on for slmost two seconds and then the light goes out. The board seems to be working ok other than the operation level lights not working so I will have to wait until I have enough money to get it fixed.


----------



## koncept (Jun 22, 2005)

> I can't fathom out why some companies have to go against what is universally accepted and come up with their own terms.



then we wouldnt need to read the manual (rtm) or call their tech support lines, we could just ask anyone who runs sound and have a good answer


----------



## Kruton (Jun 22, 2005)

Have the exact same board. This is a pretty big problem across the series. It is attributed to a cold soder failure with the swich.

I reccomend to take it to you preffered audio eqipment repair specialist and get them to soder it down again. Or do like me, fiddle so it works and tape a strip of staples over the button 

But this is a mackie problem, if under wanante call em up, they will fix it (if time is on your side)


----------



## chitek (Jun 22, 2005)

Kruton:
I do not know witch button it is. Can you tell me what button it could be?
Also, it is out of warranty so I have to go about it on my own. I do have a repair shop in the area but if I can get away with it by using tape I will.


----------



## Kruton (Jun 22, 2005)

Tape ->Main mix button, right by the Main Mix Fader (Upper Left)

suppost to be kept in theup position so i suggest fidding around untill you get ballanced audio, throw a strip of staples on it a gafe it down untill you have time for it to be fixed.


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Jun 22, 2005)

> Cue differed from PFL in that it only isolated the channel without giving you any indication of the pre faded level.



Ah, true. I guess I just think of PFl as anything that listens in on people's conversations. ;-)


----------



## Mayhem (Jun 22, 2005)

How long out of warranty is it? Some manufacturers will still fix it if it is not too far passed the cut off date. They do this so that you with think they are wonderful and buy their products again in the future.

Whilst it may work - I WOULD NOT recommend the use of staples and gaffa tape as an alternative to a resoldering of a dry joint. Granted that it may suffice as a temporary fix, the risk exists that a staple may come loose and then you have a conductive element floating around that could do untold and serious damage. Especially if it finds its way into the power supply.

If this is a common and well know fault – you may find that Mackie or a authorised service centre will fix it free or at cost, if it is a faulty component or part of the manufacturing process.

I would look into these options before I went filling the desk full of staples.


----------



## The_Guest (Jun 22, 2005)

Mayhem said:


> The_Guest said:
> 
> 
> > Correct, mackie refers to it as the "rude-solo light".
> ...



Haha - nice "small print" Mayhem 8)


----------

